# A few things I've donehttp://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/grin.gif



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Leather conditioner on the seats,smooth and clean. 40psi in tires,a compromise between ride and economy.Removed the Engine 
cover,WOW engineering marvel and beauty.Any problems with leaving it off? I see the engine wiring is made in Rumania.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd leave the engine cover on. It prevents dirt and grime from getting into the ignition rail and spark plug area.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

leave it off

they spent millions of dollars on them for no raisin whatsoever


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It keeps the noise down, made for sound dampening. I have taken them off previous cars with no issue, but going to leave this one on at least for now.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i have adjusted or changed my plugs 6 times now, and that plastic cover hasn't helped much with dirt, i still vacuum the dirt out of the spark plug holes each time before i remove the plugs, and its back 10k miles later... there's just too big of a gap between the engine and the cover to stop dirt swirling around the engine at 65 mph. i didnt notice a difference in sound with it on or off. i left it on for aesthetic purposes.
ddmworks makes a metal cover thats pretty sweet... you could probably make one yourself.


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Hepcat,my last Chevy was a SSR, they ran a little hot ,leaving the cover off helped.With the 
CTD it just looks better.When I wash a blast of air,few squirts of 303 protectant, another blast of air
and the engine still looks new.It helps to be retired,have too much time on my hands and in my 
second childhood.Aging can still be fun!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My cover has been off for over a year. It's just as clean/dirty as when the cover was on it brand new. When I took the cover off after a month of ownership there were a bunch of those helicopters from trees stuck underneath, so I don't think it's really for anything other then sound dampening.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I keep looking for those darned spark plugs on my CTD, maybe I'll pull the engine cover off.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> I keep looking for those darned spark plugs on my CTD, maybe I'll pull the engine cover off.


:lol:


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'd leave the engine cover on. It prevents dirt and grime from getting into the ignition rail and spark plug area.


Spark plug area? Hmm, my 2.0TD is missing that!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

fj40intow said:


> Spark plug area? Hmm, my 2.0TD is missing that!


Noobs. It's right under the spare tire.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The spark plug information for the CTD is located in the trunk under the spare tire. There is a white sticker that gives the various heat range specs.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope. Open the trunk and remove the spare tire. Take out the rods. Replace the spare in the trunk and insert the rods near the "Turbo Diesel" emblem. This (the rods) allow you to lower the spare from underneath the car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You could always change the color of your cover if the cover lacks taste ....

Then ya have a cover as Toughasdirt .


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'd leave the engine cover on. It prevents dirt and grime from getting into the ignition rail and spark plug area.





boraz said:


> leave it off ... they spent millions of dollars on them for no raisin whatsoever


Here at CruzeTALK we're a beautifully diverse bunch, united by a bowtie.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Danny , What is a Monsieur Charmant Resident ?

$00.50 says ya Don't get IT !


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Here at CruzeTALK we're a beautifully diverse bunch, united by a bowtie.


Bowtie? What to what bowtie do you refer, pray tell, my Cruze has a Lion!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Bowtie? What to what bowtie do you refer, pray tell, my Cruze has a Lion!



Pray tell , I Love that ! Now will 1 of you fellow members from Oz please send me 1 of those Lions for Me Cruzen .. Because I am Brian the Lion !

Also Excuse Me UlyssesSG .


PS Good Day .


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Bowtie cruzers, got a lazer temp gauge,35$ at harbor freight. when I got home,city driving.As you know the cover was off, top of engine 187degrees f.Turbo at exhaust 260.wheel hubs 110.
Took about 1minute.Looked under mat I trunk for spare ,smelled like a kittie litter box! didn't look 
further,any tips,do I need to look for a stowaway cat?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Didn't catch this was in the diesel area.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

gordon russell said:


> Bowtie cruzers, got a lazer temp gauge,35$ at harbor freight. when I got home,city driving.As you know the cover was off, top of engine 187degrees f.Turbo at exhaust 260.wheel hubs 110.
> Took about 1minute.Looked under mat I trunk for spare ,smelled like a kittie litter box! didn't look
> further,any tips,do I need to look for a stowaway cat?


Might have a bit of spilled DEF? Also make sure cap is tight. If there is any spilled clean up with damp rag.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gordon russell said:


> Bowtie cruzers, got a lazer temp gauge,35$ at harbor freight. when I got home,city driving.As you know the cover was off, top of engine 187degrees f.Turbo at exhaust 260.wheel hubs 110.
> Took about 1minute.Looked under mat I trunk for spare ,smelled like a kittie litter box! didn't look
> further,any tips,do I need to look for a stowaway cat?


DEF doesn't exactly smell good!


----------

